# electric dryer won't start



## sandybay (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi my kenmore electric dryer drum won't start but when i turn the timer on the heating element starts.?????:4-dontkno


----------



## sandybay (Mar 31, 2009)

I found the problem; The heating element thermostat went fooey and caused overheating which in turn burnt out the thermal fuse, ( a white ceramic looking)


----------

